# Old age beings at..



## Blake Bowden (Mar 15, 2009)

27?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...begins-27--scientists-claim-new-research.html

Ugh


----------



## RJS (Mar 15, 2009)

What?? Who am I and where are my shoes!


----------



## Scotty32 (Mar 15, 2009)

wow 1 more year for me lol


----------



## JTM (Mar 16, 2009)

this explains quite a bit!


----------



## owls84 (Mar 16, 2009)

Well I am 26 and the back went out so yup looks like pretty soon I'll be sitting on the side of the Lodge.


----------



## david918 (Mar 16, 2009)

27!!!! hell I can't remember when I was 27


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 16, 2009)

Aww Crap I'm OLD!!!


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 16, 2009)

well i guess i am on the down hill side....lol


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 16, 2009)

I must be lost, can you please tell me where to find the Masons of Texas Forum?


----------



## RJS (Mar 17, 2009)

jonesvilletexas said:


> I must be lost, can you please tell me where to find the Masons of Texas Forum?



Sure, you just go down a ways and take a left at the.......  What was the question again?


----------

